# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Пиво

## AKON

Знаю много блюд с участием пива,но и употребляю его вполне часто...недавно появилось ощущение что от него толстею,не ем, а от пива толстею...какие блюда предложите?

----------


## Akasey

люблю пиво, но чтоб толстел от него не заметил

----------


## BiZ111

От пива никто не толстеет. Ни по каллориям ни по углеводам. В стане молока намного больше каллорий, чем в стакане пива. 

Самые распространённые блюда - это мясные с пивом. Знаешь, курочку или крулышки готовишь точно также, но пропитываешь их пивом или обжариваешь в пиве. Майонезом обмазать не забудь перед духовкой

----------


## Irina

Я говядину в пиве тушу. Просто и вкусно. А ещё блины на пиве вкусные получаются.

----------


## BiZ111

> Я говядину в пиве тушу. Просто и вкусно. А ещё блины на пиве вкусные получаются.


А во время готовки стоит неприятный запах? 

Я помнится, как-то вино кипятил для горлышка, запашок был. Нормальный в принципе, но был.

----------


## Irina

Пиво когда кипит пахнет свежеиспеченным хлебом. Не по теме конечно, но в бане попробуй на камни плеснуть - всё узнаешь.)))

----------


## BiZ111

Пырску как-нибудь куда-нибудь 

Какое пиво подходит, скажем, для мяса? Фильтр/нефильтр., тёмное/светлое, тяжесть какая нужна?

----------


## Irina

Я люблю больше светлое, тёмное дает карамельный вкус. Крепость любая. Нефильтрованное ни разу не использовала (хотя пить такое люблю))).

----------


## HARON

> Пиво когда кипит пахнет свежеиспеченным хлебом. Не по теме конечно, но в бане попробуй на камни плеснуть - всё узнаешь.)))


В бане пиво,когда плескаешь на камни,нужно водой разводить, а то если банька маленькая--так шибанет,что не обрадуешься!!

----------


## BiZ111

Готовим мясо для шашлыка как обычно. Режем крупными кольцами лук, соль, специи: сухой томат, паприка, петрушка, укроп, куркума, чесночек. Заливаем всё светлым пивом. Шашлыку хватает буквально двух часов постоять и на угли!

По сравнению с замочкой в уксусе мясо получается нежным, ароматным, как попка)))

А вообще, Акон, салатики рулят!

----------


## Akasey

а я люблю пиво попить без ничего, так, потихоньку, смакуя...

----------


## Irina

Я тоже люблю, нефильтрованное или Гиннесс

----------


## Akasey

а мне Карлсберг понравилось, только не то что у нас продаётся, а датское (в Литве пил)

----------


## vova230

А я пиво непереношу. И не пью его никогда.

----------


## BiZ111

*Говядина и картошка в пиве*

*Вот вам, голубчики, сфорганил)*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Чё надо?*
говядина - 1 кг
картофель - 2 кг
репчатый лук - 5 шт.
сливочное (или растительное) масло для жарки
пиво (тёмное) - 2 бутылки (по 330 мл), некрепкое
соль, перец, соевый соус, свежая петрушка - по вкусу

*Расчёт продуктов: на 1 кг мяса, 2 кг картошки и 5 крупных луковиц.* 

Замачиваем горшок в воде

*Как делать?*
Режем мясо поперёк волокон на небольшие, тонкие пластинки. Обжариваем в слив. или растительном масле до корочки. Складываем в тарелку, солим и перчим.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Чистим и режем на пластинки лук и картофель, не очень тонко.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

За это время горшок успел пропитаться водой. Достаём его и начинаем укладывать в него продукты, послойно. Картофель-лук-мясо-картофель. Солим каждый слой картошки. Начинаем и заканчиваем обязательно картошкой.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Поливаем всё это дело пивком. И ещё - стаканом воды. Побрызгаем сверху китайской соей около 1 ст.л. и для цвета, и для солёности. Накрываем крышкой и ставим в *ХОЛОДНУЮ* духовку. Включаем её на 200гр. и забываем на 1,5 часа. Потом достаём, добавляем жмень свежей петрушки и наслаждаемся.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

*Если интересно - книга - Технология производства пива.
*
*Формат: .exe 
Размер: 335 КБ
Разделы книги:*
Введение
Х-ка сырья для получения пива
Подработка и дробление солода и несоложеного сырья
Получение пивного сусла
Фильтрование затора
Кипячение сусла с хмелем
Отделение сусла от хмелевой дробины
Выход экстрактивных веществ и потери при получении пивного сусла
Превращения при сбраживании пивного сусла и дображивании пива
Способы и технологические режимы главного брожения и дображивания
Осветление и розлив пива.

Качаем
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

*Ученые назвали пиво самым полезным алкогольным напитком*

Чтобы разобраться в вопросе о пользе и вреде пива, американскими учеными из научного центра при университете штата Мериленд была организована международная научная конференция, на которой были представлены доклады о роли потребления самых разных алкогольных напитков в формировании здорового образа жизни.

Оказывается, в мире было проведено немалое количество исследований, в которых убедительно доказана положительная роль ежедневного умеренного потребления пива.

Губит ли людей пиво? Или, напротив, пользы от него больше, чем вреда? Казалось бы, человечество давно должно было найти ответ на этот вопрос, ведь пиво - один из самых древних напитков.
Еще клинописные таблички шумеров, составленные около 5 тыс. лет назад, давали подробные рецепты изготовления этого напитка. Древние египтяне тоже отдали дань пиву - найденные археологами остатки пивоварни относятся к временам царицы Нефертити. География распространения пива обширнее, чем у вина - ведь ячмень, основное сырье для его производства, растет практически везде, в отличие от винограда.

По поводу практической пользы пива накоплен богатый эмпирический опыт. Употребление пива в средневековой Европе помогало справиться с опустошительными эпидемиями чумы и холеры, так что, возможно, участники «Пира во время чумы» и не пировали вовсе, а выполняли рекомендации тогдашних медиков.

А вот нынешние медики до последнего времени по поводу пива однозначного мнения не имели. Некоторые врачи даже считают, что пиво вредно, потому что там содержится жир. Есть и масса других заблуждений по поводу пользы пива, в частности, многие считают, что пиво содержит сахар и различные консерванты, и в то же время не знают, что пиво богато витаминами, минеральными веществами, антиоксидантами.

Общим мнением медиков и ученых, собравшихся на международной конференции, можно считать следующее. Умеренное ежедневное потребление пива и других алкогольных напитков может играть определенную роль в здоровом образе жизни и снизить риск некоторых серьезных заболеваний, в том числе ишемической болезни сердца, диабета, ожирения, когнитивных расстройств и остеопороза.
Доктор Р. Кертис Эллисон (R. Curtis Ellison), руководитель отделения профилактической медицины и эпидемиологии и директор института здорового образа жизни в Бостонском университете, подчеркивает, что с каждым годом появляется все больше исследований, показывающих положительное влияние умеренного потребления пива на снижение риска заболеваний ишемической болезнью сердца, а также ряда других заболеваний, возникающих у людей по мере старения организма.

Доктор Эллисон считает потребление пива одним из компонентов здорового образа жизни и утверждает, что в совокупности с другими факторами - физическими упражнениями, сбалансированной диетой, отсутствием лишнего веса и привычки к курению - пиво может на 80% снизить риск осложнений двух основных заболеваний современности - ишемической болезни сердца и диабета.

----------


## Sanych

Я пиво очень редко пью. Раза 3-5 за год. Надо мабыць увеличить дозу.

----------


## Irina

Честно говоря, я не ожидала что такое может быть. Ну вино там красное - ещё куда ни шло. Но пиво...

----------


## BiZ111

Это в настоящем пиве, а не в том хим. гомне, что у нас делают

----------


## vova230

А я пиво вообще не пью. Не нравится оно мне, смотреть на него не могу.

----------

